# installed a new kitchen sink. and now the hot water has no pressure



## Mike524 (May 9, 2017)

the other day I installed a new kitchen sink. this is my first time installing a new sink. 
everything works fine. except the hot water. I must have done something wrong when installing the pull-out faucet. because the cold water runs fine. 
But the hot water has no pressure. its just a trickle. 

my hot water is fine, the hot water line is turned back on, and I checked the cartridge. 

I am not sure how to tell if my cartridge is broken or not. and I have no idea what the problem could be. please help.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You've got big problems, really, really big problems.

Better call a licensed master plumber.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

There was a mass recall on that sink and faucet due to hot water doesn't work and more importantly it's known to cause cancer in the state of California.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

It's that abomination of a stop that's your problem. 
Call a plumber. Have him install two separate hot stops. One for your dishwasher, one for the hot supply to your sink. Then go kick whoever installed that abortion of a dual stop on your hot supply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Probably an Aurora


----------



## Michalz (May 7, 2017)

Change your speedy valves.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't mind these guys, they can get a little rowdy. I looked at your pictures and noticed the problem. You need to activate the spraying nozzle from shower to full stream back and forth about 5 times. This will activate your cartridge so that it is no longer set to antiscald.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

indyjim said:


> It's that abomination of a stop that's your problem.
> Call a plumber. Have him install two separate hot stops. One for your dishwasher, one for the hot supply to your sink. Then go kick whoever installed that abortion of a dual stop on your hot supply.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The true abomination of stops are those sh!tty single handle dual outlet stops.


----------

